# This Is NOT Supposed To Be Happening! Updated



## tx smoker (Jan 10, 2021)

I grew up in VA where it snowed fairly often. Then moved to the Northwest suburbs of Chicago for 5 years and saw more snow than a person should ever have to see. Moved to Central Texas 25 years ago in hopes of never seeing another snowflake in my life. My plan has been foiled again batman!!

































I know this is nothing compared to what a lot of you folks are used to but it's insanity for this part of the country. At least we knew it was gonna be a nasty day weather wise so got my chili going early this morning to slow cook all day. Football, chili, cornbread, and beer are in my suture for today.

Robert


----------



## Coreymacc (Jan 10, 2021)

Just go for a nice leisurely dip in the pool, that will make you feel better. 

Corey


----------



## 2Mac (Jan 10, 2021)

Sorry for your luck. On a better note. Your property looks really nice.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 10, 2021)

Looks like a good day to not be driving around Robert! My wife Jan spent eleven years living in Chicago, hates the snow with a passion, me too. Snow in Texas, must be global warming! RAY


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 10, 2021)

I would take that much snow in a heartbeat!  LOL!

John


----------



## Steve H (Jan 10, 2021)

Up here? Hold my beer! I think you're wise not going out Robert. Some folks haven't a clue on how to drive in that.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 10, 2021)

Wow!  That is one nice place you have.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 10, 2021)

Yep. That stuff is heading to Louisiana later tonight. Suppose to get upwards of 5" in some places NW of Alexandria. Good call on the chili Robert...I'm doing veinson stew for the guys at the firehouse tonight...


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 10, 2021)

Agree with the others, you got a great looking place. Think I'll wait til its warmer to visit tho. LOL!
Jim


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2021)

That amount of Snow could shut down the State! My kids were born and raised with PA weather. Lows in the 20's and Snow measured in Feet.  We lived outside of Atlanta for a year. The locals wore Parkas when the temp dropped below mid 60's. My kids went to school in Shorts and a Hoodie! They got 1/2" of Snow one day mid January and they shut down all the effected counties. There were multiple car pile ups on the highways! Boils down to what you are used too...JJ


----------



## Murray (Jan 10, 2021)

If you get enough snow all the neighbourhood kids can have some fun making snowmen and having a good old snowball fight.  I’ve yet to experience a winter without snow and I don’t want to, too much fun would be missed. Skiing, tobogganing, hiking, skating on frozen lakes, ice fishing...  Not to mention some of the “other” fun we have, frozen fingers, toes, water line, cars....


----------



## normanaj (Jan 10, 2021)

I can remember when it snowed in San Antonio back in 87...a dusting caused much chaos.In 89 freezing rain caused a complete shutdown


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 10, 2021)

Better enjoy your chili and beer! We always chuckle when the south gets snow... nobody knows how to drive in it, cars going everywhere.  Usually like that up here for 1st snow,  they seem to forget!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 10, 2021)

Brokenhandle
  Lots of us southern folks cant drive in a heavy frost. Dont throw ice and snow in there too!
Jim


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 10, 2021)

I know just how ya feel Robert, I feel the same way when we get a warm sunny day!


----------



## 2Mac (Jan 10, 2021)

I just thought of , and I hesitate to say “ good things “ that will come out of this unexpected snowfall. It’s going to make for some new YouTube content about drivers who can’t drive in these conditions. There out there. I’ve seen them.


----------



## Millberry (Jan 10, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> That amount of Snow could shut down the State! My kids were born and raised with PA weather. Lows in the 20's and Snow measured in Feet.  We lived outside of Atlanta for a year. The locals wore Parkas when the temp dropped below mid 60's. My kids went to school in Shorts and a Hoodie! They got 1/2" of Snow one day mid January and they shut down all the effected counties. There were multiple car pile ups on the highways! Boils down to what you are used too...JJ


10-4 on a trace of snow shutting it all down here in Buford, GA-But did you notice not a damn one of us could drive in it.LOL


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 10, 2021)

Actually, we lived in Conyers, about an hour South of you. So yep, we saw the same weather and hell, Y'all didn't drive in RAIN so good either!!!...JJ☺


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 10, 2021)

That is crazy Robert, good day to be inside!


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 10, 2021)

I remember a few of those kind of days in South Texas. 80 degrees in the morning, then mid 30's by late afternoon. No snow, though, but 100 miles away in Central Texas it was snowing! Called 'em a Blue Northern.


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 10, 2021)

2020, now 2021 just has to give you a little kick in the back side, Robert.

One good thing is that it probably won't stick around too long. I would rather see a little snow than our dreary days. I think we are now on day 5 of gray clouds. But that is typical here during January & February. A few years ago a friend and I kept track of the gray days and only stopped counting when we finally saw sunshine on day 31.

What part of Chicago land did you live? I was up there in late 70's. Saw 150+ inches of snow my first year. Think it may still be there record.

Putting that Piedmontese tritip on the WSM in a few minutes.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 10, 2021)

Mother Nature sharing the love :)


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 10, 2021)

We got a little in north Texas


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 10, 2021)

Several hours later and it's still coming down. About 3" in the grassy areas and 1 1/2" on the road and driveway, and we are losing trees. Still not a ton compared to a lot of you but it's WAY more than is normally seen here. 






















These were taken about an hour ago.  Just finished the first bowl of chili and now it's time to start cracking open the beers. Will do some individual catching up on replies later. Football game calling....

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 10, 2021)

Coreymacc said:


> Just go for a nice leisurely dip in the pool, that will make you feel better



I'm thinking probably not. Had to empty the leaves out of the skimmer baskets yesterday and about went into cardiac arrest when I stuck my hand in the water. It is COLD!!



2Mac said:


> Sorry for your luck. On a better note. Your property looks really nice



Thanks so much re: the property. It's almost 4 acres total and was all raw land when we bought it. We have done all the work ourselves to clean it up over several years. Been a labor of love though.



sawhorseray said:


> Looks like a good day to not be driving around Robert!



You got that right!! It's still coming down and getting worse. Tomorrow may be another stay-at-home day.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 10, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> I would take that much snow in a heartbeat! LOL!



I bet you would    There's a bit of a climate difference between PA and Central TX though.



Steve H said:


> Some folks haven't a clue on how to drive in that



You aren't just a' kidding!! Seems like any time it snows every fool that's never seen snow just HAS to go out driving in it. Traffic fatalities in this area may outnumber COVID this weekend 



Brian Trommater said:


> Wow! That is one nice place you have.



Thank you Brian. Been a long time Tracy and I working on it to make it look nice. I did get a ton of new lawn and garden power tools out of it though, which makes maintaining the property a lot easier.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 10, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> Good call on the chili Robert...I'm doing veinson stew for the guys at the firehouse tonight...



Chili came out great Keith!! I've had two bowls and just hanging back on any more waiting on dinner time to roll around. The guys at the firehouse are lucky to have you in their midst. you do so much for them, and I applaud you my friend!!



JLeonard said:


> Agree with the others, you got a great looking place. Think I'll wait til its warmer to visit tho.



Thanks Jim. Was a ton of work, every weekend for several years to get it to where it looks now. Warmer weather starts here in early March typically and pool weather by mid April Come on down buddy!! We have plenty of room.



chef jimmyj said:


> That amount of Snow could shut down the State!



You aren't kidding Jimmy. It's crazy. I got my driver's license when I was 16 in three feet of snow. a third of an inch here and it mandates a statewide emergency.



normanaj said:


> In 89 freezing rain caused a complete shutdown



Oh yes!! When I was building the house we had 3 major ice storms in a matter of a month or so. Was a pain trying to get my sub contractors to work and didn't think I'd ever get the house built.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 10, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> We always chuckle when the south gets snow... nobody knows how to drive in it, cars going everywhere.



I gave stopped chuckling and now just shake my head in disgust. People just have zero sense and like to prove it at any given opportunity.



JLeonard said:


> Lots of us southern folks cant drive in a heavy frost. Dont throw ice and snow in there too!



A little snow is treacherous for these fools but ice is a whole different level of somebody inciting their own death wish. What's really funny is most of the vehicles you see of in the trees are 4WD pickups. They think they have it all figured out with the 4x4 till the ice bites them in the butt and they are playing Paul Bunyon taking down the trees with their front bumper.



DanMcG said:


> I know just how ya feel Robert, I feel the same way when we get a warm sunny day!



I understand. We'd get months at a time in IL when we'd not see the sun. It was miserable for a person who really enjoys being outdoors.

Robert


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 10, 2021)

Holy cow! Well.....im sorry, I may have jinxed you...its my fault...or posibly Ivys . who knew that packaging things in socks would turn into you having snow... I guess at least   now you and Tracy can keep your toes warm until it passes. Lol!


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 10, 2021)

I’m with you and feel your pain, Róbert. We lived in the snow belt in upstate NY (like back to back 200-inch winters) ... moved to NC and had an ice storm while moving in, ended up with 7 inches of ice ... my brother-in-law and I were the only people at work anywhere the next day. No one to call or with whom to do business ...  wised up and just went home to play with the kids and wait for it to melt 

I know some friends of a friend moved down from up north, and decided to move to the first place they could get out of car on I-95 in short sleeves. They’re in Smithfield NC. Probably at least half-joking, but amusing and understandable anyway.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 10, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> A little snow is treacherous for these fools but ice is a whole different level of somebody inciting their own death wish. What's really funny is most of the vehicles you see of in the trees are 4WD pickups. They think they have it all figured out with the 4x4 till the ice bites them in the butt and they are playing Paul Bunyon taking down the trees with their front bumper.


Yeah, vehicle dynamics not rocket science to understand that 4-wd is just about traction for propulsion ... doesn’t steer or brake any different than 2-wd ... just lets you get into trouble sooner or faster.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 10, 2021)

You're right about the nuts that think they can drive in any kind of Winter weather, let alone rain.  Our first Winter in Ga, 1993, moved from NJ, it snowed 18".  The next day it was 70' and it all melted.  But the mess from the snow day was incredible.  Here they've closed the Schools on the threat of snow.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2021)

Back in the 70’s we were living in Ft. Lauderdale & it snowed there. Never happened again since.
Al


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 11, 2021)

Damn Robert. You guys might be stuck in the house for weeks with that snow. LoL. I heard TX got snow and couldn't believe it. Here I am in the mountains with no snow. Go figure


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 11, 2021)

Around here we call that mother natures dandruff. 

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks Robert for sending it this way. 28° out. TBS rollin though!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 11, 2021)

Minnesota born and raised. The national weather service called that a winter storm warning... We call it Sunday! Biggest difference is in TX it's probably gone today. Up here it'll be here until May.


----------



## smokin peachey (Jan 11, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Thanks Robert for sending it this way. 28° out. TBS rollin though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you got the offset out ?


----------



## negolien (Jan 12, 2021)

I remember the first winter I spent on the gulf coast of Mississippi. It snowed right on the beach man no [email protected]  It was funny making snow/sand angels. Snow happens in wierd places sometimes. I also love it when it rains on one side of the street and not the other had that happen in Mississippi too lol


----------



## xray (Jan 12, 2021)

Snow sure looks beautiful in Texas!! You could keep it down there.

If you ever need more, I’d be happy to mail you some as there’s never a shortage of it in PA. All I ask is to send some sunshine in return 

Snow only looks pretty on Christmas morning and the first day of buck season.


----------



## jmusser (Jan 12, 2021)

Green leaves and snow should not go together! I get the Lake Michigan lake effect but to be expected here. lol


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 12, 2021)

Hmm.  Wife and I are heading out Sunday for the Florida panhandle.  I sure hope that crap doesn't cross our path.  Once south of Iowa, the winter driving skills are not impressive to the insurance companies.


Brokenhandle said:


> Better enjoy your chili and beer! We always chuckle when the south gets snow... nobody knows how to drive in it, cars going everywhere.  Usually like that up here for 1st snow,  they seem to forget!
> 
> Ryan


I used to live in Seattle.  The typical indigenous populous winter driving skills sucked.
Imagine this.  A business trip to Dallas and they got a few inches of snow.  I should have left my travel companions at the hotel.
I lost most of that work day thanks to the hand wringers.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 13, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Hmm.  Wife and I are heading out Sunday for the Florida panhandle.  I sure hope that crap doesn't cross our path.  Once south of Iowa, the winter driving skills are not impressive to the insurance companies.
> I used to live in Seattle.  The typical indigenous populous winter driving skills sucked.
> Imagine this.  A business trip to Dallas and they got a few inches of snow.  I should have left my travel companions at the hotel.
> I lost most of that work day thanks to the hand wringers.


We had friends that left Saturday for Florida,  sent us a pic from Mississippi driving in snow one morning,  that evening they were in Florida and it was 58 degrees!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 15, 2021)

negolien said:


> I remember the first winter I spent on the gulf coast of Mississippi. It snowed right on the beach man no [email protected]  It was funny making snow/sand angels. Snow happens in wierd places sometimes. I also love it when it rains on one side of the street and not the other had that happen in Mississippi too lol


Yep and us Mississippi folks can go from heat to AC to heat all in the span of about 12 hrs. 
Jim


----------

